# Gathering Entry Cutoff Date



## peculiarmike (May 8, 2008)

The cutoff date for '08 Gathering entries is *MAY 15*!

The sooner you get them in the better so we know how many to plan for.
You won't find a better time with better people or better food!

*Remember, this event is for YOU*


----------



## peculiarmike (May 11, 2008)

Here's the deal -
This thing is going to happen and YOU FOLKS need to be there!
Get those entries in!
PM me your email address and I will send you an entry form.

Mike


----------



## willkat98 (May 11, 2008)

Mike
I'm probably not supposed to fill this announcement thread with this stuff, but I wanted to note that your efforts are not lost on the silent majority.

I know from smaller organizing events that this is a PITA.

But the end result always makes up for it (see posts on 2007 pics to SMF gathering)

I tried my damndest, but I can't make it.  Hope to meat you all one day somewhere down the road.

We're all on a few boards it seams, and I would like to meat all of you!!

Your hard work is not lost on those of us who cannot make it.

Thank you, Mike


----------



## brentman0110 (May 11, 2008)

Where is the 08 gathering?


----------



## willkat98 (May 12, 2008)

See Mikes first post here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=12977


----------



## pigcicles (May 12, 2008)

I hope to see as many there as can possibly make it. I know from planning last years event that things happen. Shoot the price of fuel alone is enough to turn some away. 

If you can't make it to this year's event, then at least plan on smoking something over the weekend with us. We'd love to see YOUR pictures too.

For anyone who is still on the maybe fence.. Don't be afraid to meet new people. Last year's meeting with the group of axe murderers turned out great. Even the seminar on axe grinding went great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you can - C'mon out and relax for the weekend with us. No pressures, just good times!


----------



## chargrilled (May 13, 2008)

Got the green light from the Mrs. last night!!  We're going to Missouri!! Maybe the gas prices will come down by then. <------And then I woke up from a dream.

Going to be celebrating my B-Day while we are at the Gathering
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

I am going on a 1 week fast before the event
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Starvin myself so that I can fit in more Q!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cant wait to meat all of you that are attending, I will be the guy by the CG with an oat soda in my hand
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  What a vacation its going to be.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 13, 2008)

Got a list of whos going so far Mike??


----------



## pigcicles (May 13, 2008)

All Right! Glad to have you on board with us Chargrilled. I'm looking forward to meeting you... I wonder how good smoked birthday cake is???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Are you planning on seeing anything else on the way or after?


----------



## chargrilled (May 13, 2008)

Mike I sent ya email, let me know.

Ill start the list Bubba
Gathering attendees:

Travis "Chargrilled" Bergstrom, and Mrs. Char


----------



## chargrilled (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, im lookin forward to it, wow talk about last minute! (better late than never)

Right now we are going to take off Thurs sometime to put us down there to set up camp before dark. Dunno yet if we are going to take in other adventures just yet, will have the 2 dogs and love to camp so when we get settled in we usually stay put.

Bring on the smoked cake, maybe cherry wood???


----------



## flyin'illini (May 14, 2008)

Travis, Enjoy it.   Good idea to fast ahead of time.  

PeculiarMike:  I will actually in Tulsa TWICE in June but will not be passing through Mizzou on the Gathering Dates or I would stop by for it.  Bummer.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 14, 2008)

OK! I've been busy. Just climbed off the Harley after a run south and back, my butt is thanking me. Did two bass tournaments in the past week, did NO good at either, REALLY high water levels and cold fronts. 

*I WILL EXTEND THE CUTOFF DATE TO THE LAST DAY OF MAY.  PM me for an entry form & info.
*
GET THOSE ENTRIES IN _NOW!_ This is YOUR gathering!

*NOW!*  Here who is officially signed up for the gathering:

1- ME & Peculiarjane & a smoker or two
2- Ultramag & Brandi & little Mag
3- Jeff & The bug squoosher (yep, THAT Jeff)
4- Pigcicles
5- Shortone & Rhonda & Beula (only trailer smoker so far)
6- Smokinmeat, the ABT king
7- Chargrilled & Mrs. Chargrilled + 2 labs

MAYBES - *NO MAYBES ABOUT IT, Y'ALL GIT ON IN HERE!*

SmokyOkie
BA-LoKo
Glued2it
Bud & Tonto (maybe fly-ins)


----------



## short one (Jun 3, 2008)

> Mike, I have been busy at work and long hrs and missed this post. Are there any changes to date and has a cooking schedule been started. Smokinmeat and I are also bringing our D.O. as someone mentioned in another thread something about dessert. (Pigcicles)
> Would like to know what to plan on as time is getting closer and with the weather the way it is my days and nights run together at work when its dry enough to get in the field. Thanks Steve


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 3, 2008)

No changes. I will get a cooking schedule out ASAP!
As I said, Jane and I will do fatty breakfast burritos if that suits everyone. Plus some other items.


----------



## glued2it (Jun 3, 2008)

Your right "No  Maybes" about it. (so Far)
I'll be the one on the side of the highway with the cardboard sign That says;
*"SMF 08 or bust"* and my thumb sticking out. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gas prices are a little on high side but me and the grump.....I mean Tera will be there


----------

